# Slide Out Bed Light On Outback Rs21



## vagabond (Jan 5, 2007)

The white connector cable that hooks up the ceiling light for the rear slide out bed became detached. This is the cable that needs to be connected whenever that the slide out is set up. I must have forgotten to disconnect the cable before sliding the bed back in and it pulled out. My problem is that I don't recall where the wire connection goes. Is there someone out there who owns an Outback RS21 who can tell me where I should look to reconnect the wire cable (a picture would be great). I have a 2008 Outback RS21. The wire cable I am trying to reconnect is white and about 8 inches or so long.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

If you mean where the wire plugs into the wall........


----------



## vagabond (Jan 5, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> If you mean where the wire plugs into the wall........


It took me a little while, but I found the place were the connector wire pulled out of the wire harness (located under the front of the bed above the place where you plug in the connector). A couple wire connectors and all is well. Thanks again for posting the picture.

Vagabond


----------

